# De Haviland Mosquito in Colour!!



## Patrick1974 (Mar 7, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B19GNZ-nSAU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJxYFCZCRzY_


----------

